# Modernize a Graham's Dynabow



## Stevenordy (Dec 4, 2009)

Friends,
This last year, I had a less than successful time hunting with a Darton Impulse. (Something about the lower cable coming loose and wrapping around the axle). I want to modernize my Graham's Dynabow, however, after researching a bit on the web, I leary due to the comments some have made. After installation of new strings, I'd like to install a peep sight, loop and use a shooting release (the release is the thing that gives me a problem, since reading that you shouldn't do it). I can't see how using a release would give the bow any problems, if the correctly weighted arrows are used. How did they test these bows anyway? I would assume they use a machine to get the 140,000 fires that I saw reported in an article. It's been a long time since I had this bow set up. What would the correct arrows be for a 62# Dynabow anyway. This thing pulls so smoothly, and I recall it shooting quite accurately. I'd hate to damage a nice piece of history, so, any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks-
Stevenordy


----------



## imprndbutrfly (Dec 6, 2009)

*Dynabow*

Hi Stevenordy, I too have a dynabow and just goggled info on how to restore mine as well. But my is in bad shape! Well, Really it is in good condition minus the top limb (I think)? It has seemed to have warped? Everything looks o.k. but if I fire it the string comes of and it almost explodes in my hands!!! A limb must be doing something funny because the cam is good. Do you know how I would fix this? Or do you have a extra pair of limbs for a dynabow (fat chance...I know..lol) or do you know if someone makes aftermarket limbs?
Any help would be awesome (from anyone)


(831)238-3857 Ask for IB


----------



## Stevenordy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Peep sight, loop and mechanical release for a Dynabow*

IB,
Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, I don't have any extra limbs or have any info on their manufacture. It sounds like your Dynabo is definitely in rougher shape then mine. Good luck with that. I just wish someone with a little background could give us a little advice.

Thanks again for your inquiry.

Stevenordy


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I answered your post here.... LOL

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1077950


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shouldnt have any trouble with having a peep installed. When shooting with fingers the arrow will flex left to right. The arrow essentially flexs around the riser (archers paradox) when shot. With a loop and release the arrow wants to flex up and down, not side to side, thus not clearing the riser when shot. Hopefully a young man called archeryhistory will chime in on your old dynabo. If you could, post a few pics I would love to see it. Heres a couple of links for ya. - John

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archer's_paradox


http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/compounds.htm




PS. Post any info you guys got on your bows (pics always help) and I would gladly dig up some info for ya.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

I see hippie is having luck using a release, so maybe you'll be alright.


----------



## Stevenordy (Dec 4, 2009)

*Dynabow modernization and Pic*

Johnnybravoo 77,
Thanks for the reply with links. I know that I'll have to spend some time with a bare arrow and paper to tune this thing up, with all the changes. I've temporarily mounted another arrow rest that may help with some of the paradox effect. The stock one was a black plastic thingee. For a while I even had a berger button threaded in (scared a nice buck on me).  Now, I've got to measure up for new strings. I just don't want to break such a nice piece of History. Check out the pic. My custom camo job doesn't look too bad, but, if I had known it would be so unique, I surely wouldn't have done it. Even way back when this bow was new, it was always about having a successful Hunt! 

Thanks-
Stevenordy


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually shoot my dynabo with fingers but a friend had one setup with a release. Just took a lilttle while for tuning but that's to be expected. I agree as well that archeryhistory will have more specific info on the dynabo. Like I said though, look on archeryhistory.com under compounds and then under one cam bows. I think the whole section is dynabo's.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I have a couple of top limbs for a Martin-Jim Cox Dynabo.....don't remember exactly which ones, one was quite heavy (80#) I think. Don't know if they will fit the Graham bow.


----------



## mcjitsu (Feb 14, 2010)

*Dynabo*

Aloha, I am new on the list. A former Dynabo enthusiast here in Hawaii.

I am looking to purchase another Dynabo or two. It is an excellent system, have used one to hunt all over the world with every conceivable piece of hardware on it.

Lost my old ones in a fire years ago and now up to replacing them. Please feel free to forward any leads at all. 

I hope to develop a Dynabo forum or at least message board at some time if there isn't already one up.

Mahalo (thank you very much!)

Steve in Honolulu


----------



## Shadowchaser (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok so how much is a Graham Dynabo with a 60# upper limb in good condition worth? I've been looking for some values for the one I have for quite a while and am interested in selling it but don't wish to be taken for a ride with it. Any ideas as to the price range I should be looking at?

Jack


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I bought my Martin Dynabo for $100, if I remember right, about 5-6 years ago and I had to completely rebuild it. A buddy found a Graham Dynabo for $50 at a local pawn shop. I made a new string and cable for it, tuned it, clean it up. He shot it for one year and then sold it for $200 about 2 years ago. I've seen them go for more and for less on eBay and Craigslist before. It really depends on the condition of the bow and some patience on your part to get what YOU think you need out of it.


----------

